# TS-H652D ATA Device has a problem



## a1chevrier (Jan 6, 2008)

My DVD/CD-ROM Drive is TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652D ATA Device has a problem and the description of the error is as follows 

[Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)]

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available. 

Is there anyone that has the solution to this problem, I tried looking for the proper drive but cannot find a fix


----------



## havingfun (Jan 18, 2008)

I am having the same problem. Not the first time. It happened before when I installed iTunes. Gateway TS had me do a system recovery which solved the problem. Reinstalled iTunes and it is back.


----------



## havingfun (Jan 18, 2008)

a1chevrier said:


> My DVD/CD-ROM Drive is TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652D ATA Device has a problem and the description of the error is as follows
> 
> [Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)]
> 
> ...


Gateway walked me through a registry edit on the DVD drive. Apparently it is a known issue between Vista and iTunes. I suggest calling your hardware vendor.:grin:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi a1chevrier!!

It seems like your driver for the cd/dvd drive corrupted. This is supposed to be a rare issue, but I found that I came across two exact cases like this today 

Can you try visit this thread, and try the solutions I provided there, a1chevrier. The thread there is regarding the error code 37, which is not much different with your error code 39

Error code 37











Hi too havingfun!!

Actually the issue you having with the iTunes is different from the one a1chevrier having. The error code for iTunes issue usually is code 10. In case you need the page for editing the registry again, you can browse to this thread:

iTunes issue with CD/DVD drive








Hope that helps :grin:


----------

